# Missing Person



## Black Devil Dog (21/9/16)

A person very close to me has disappeared and his parents, brothers, sisters and friends are extremely anxious as to his whereabouts and well being.

He was going to attend a Home Brew Competition in Robe, South Australia, last Saturday 17/9/16 but we don't know if he went or not. He most likely would have been alone if he did go.

He lives in Naracoorte, South Australia and drives a late model Holden Commodore Ute. 

If anyone on this forum attended the Robe Home Brew Competition, or if they know anyone who did, please either P.M me, or contact the South Australian Police.

The photo below is a few years old and when I saw him earlier this year he didn't have the beard and his hair was shorter.


----------



## Yob (21/9/16)

Let's hope he hooked up with a Homebrew vixen who has a boat and us cruising the seven seas chugging vixen IPA... 

Let's us know when he gets back to Port


----------



## Feldon (21/9/16)

(Just giving this a bump so it stays a while longer on the home page)

Hope he turns up or you hear from him soon.


----------



## Motabika (21/9/16)

All the best. Hope you find him safe and well.


----------



## wildburkey (21/9/16)

Fingers crossed for a swift and safe return.


----------



## bevan (21/9/16)

Hope they find him


----------



## homebrewkid (21/9/16)

Create a missing person Facebook page for him, add it to all the local buy swap sell groups. It will get shared around everywhere and go viral quite quickly.

Hoping for hiz safe return.


----------



## Killer Brew (21/9/16)

Perhaps tag SABC (South Aust Brewing Club) on Facebook also. I believe a number of them were heading to Robe for that comp. hope he turns up safe and well.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/9/16)

All the best BDD hope he turns up safe and sound.


----------



## Dave70 (22/9/16)

Have they (cops) gone through the usual procedure of checking his phone records and if his bank account has been accessed?


----------



## DU99 (22/9/16)

rego number might be of assistance for those in SA


----------



## malt junkie (22/9/16)

For posts like this we need a mod to lock it to the top of latest post list for a few days (if they can do that). As Yob said here's hoping his brew weekend got extended and the hang over wears off soon.

Mike


----------



## droid (22/9/16)

Good idea Mike

I'm sure there's enough people here with the sense to keep bumping the thread if that doesn't happen tho

here is the link to the SA Police site regarding the fella, it might be easier to copy and paste that info here, somebody?


----------



## DU99 (22/9/16)

> Police are asking for assistance from the public to help locate missing person Joseph Chaplin.
> 
> Mr Chaplin, 49 years, was last seen around 3pm on Friday 16 September in the Coonawarra area.
> He is described as Caucasian, 185cm tall, 90kg, solid build with blonde hair and a trimmed blonde beard.
> ...


----------



## NealK (22/9/16)

Bump


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/16)

I see it's now been posted by Dr Smurto on the Brew Adelaide Forum, good on them and of course the members are more local to the situation.


----------



## DU99 (22/9/16)

hope they find him


----------



## manticle (22/9/16)

Good luck BDD.
Massive amount of stress and worry for those close to him, hope it all works out.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (22/9/16)

Fingers crossed for finding this guy.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/9/16)

Thanks for all the suggestions and good wishes, unfortunately there's not much to go on at the moment.

It seems as though he didn't make it to the Home brew comp in Robe as planned and there are a few other appointments that he didn't make.

The Police are going to put a helicopter up tomorrow as the floodwaters and boggy tracks are hampering the search.


----------



## Zorco (22/9/16)

Struth mate. This is rough. As Dave asked, has his bank been accessed? Shared account with a spouse is easy to check, but I imagine police privileges this early on could query the banks?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/9/16)

The police are trying to access his bank accounts, but there seems to be a bit of a procedure to go through and that takes time. They, (the police) have been very good.


----------



## jyo (22/9/16)

I hope they find your mate quickly and safely.


----------



## droid (23/9/16)

ditto


----------



## Grott (23/9/16)

jyo said:


> I hope they find your mate quickly and safely.


Same here, and soon


----------



## madpierre06 (23/9/16)

Likewise.


----------



## droid (23/9/16)

Adelaide police search for Joseph Chaplin
Wednesday, 21 September 2016 20:55
Adelaide police are appealing for public assistance to help locate missing 49-year-old Joseph Chaplin.
Joseph was last seen in the Coonawarra area of South Australia about 3pm on 16 September.
He is described as 185cm tall, solid build with blonde hair and beard.
Joseph is believed to be driving a white Holden VE utility with SA registration XSP 083.
Police have released an image of Joseph in the hope that someone may recognise him *as he may be headed to Victoria.*
Anyone who sees Joseph is urged to contact the police assistance line on 131 444.
Belinda Batty
Media officer


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/9/16)

Hope all ends up well for you and his family Bill.


----------



## malt junkie (23/9/16)

I keep checking this thread in the hope of some good news, I'm sure his family are very anxious and worried.

So better bump this for the friday arvo crowd.


Ed: yeah so it's thursday..... shoot me.

ED #2 shit I had it right it is friday.... what a week, thank god I was right the first time!


----------



## DU99 (23/9/16)

You need a beer..MJ


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/9/16)

Bump


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/9/16)

Heartbreaking news I'm afraid.

Joe Chaplin was a great bloke, a funny bugger who I loved having a Coopers Pale Ale with and dribbling a bit of shit.

He will be sadly missed by everyone who new him.

Thanks again to everyone for the good wishes, but sadly, there is no good outcome.


----------



## madpierre06 (23/9/16)

BDD, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (23/9/16)

Deepest commiserations mate.


----------



## Benn (23/9/16)

Sorry for your loss BDD,


----------



## Zorco (23/9/16)

Awful mate. Grabbing my first beer now and will toast to my mates gone, and for your loss BDD


----------



## madpierre06 (23/9/16)

We've got to get this thing sorted. It;s just not right. Too many good blokes.


----------



## SBOB (23/9/16)

https://www.police.sa.gov.au/sa-police-news-assets/limestone-coast-local-service-area/update-body-of-missing-man-joseph-chaplin-found

For those that didn't google. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stu Brew (23/9/16)

Oh wow this is shit!! Sorry sounds like the world has lost another good bloke  

IS there any more details on this? On the original post I got a feeling of this.....not sure that many would be up on it really. Seems strange to me but i probably dont know enough details! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXctV24gPEQ


----------



## technobabble66 (23/9/16)

Deepest sympathies BDD. 
Very sorry for your loss [emoji17]


----------



## droid (23/9/16)

I'm sorry mate, it's just shit


----------



## Bridges (23/9/16)

Sorry mate. Hug those that need it. Get some yourself.


----------



## Motabika (23/9/16)

That's fucken sucks. So sorry for your loss man. So horrible.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (23/9/16)

Condolences mate. Terrible news.


----------



## DU99 (23/9/16)

deepest sympathy's to all his family and friends..


----------



## Lager Bloke (23/9/16)

RIP.
Condolences to you and all of your and Joes families.


----------



## spog (23/9/16)

Echo for what's been said.


----------



## Killer Brew (23/9/16)

Sorry to hear that BDD. All the best.


----------



## manticle (23/9/16)

Bugger **** mate.
Sorry.


----------



## Mardoo (24/9/16)

****. Sorry. I lost 2 best friends a few years ago. It's just long and shitty, but there's a lot of love to share with those that knew him. Even my 6-month old daughter had boundless help to give. Good luck.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/9/16)

Sorry to hear that, its really hard to imagine that there are lots of people who can break the first law of nature without giving anyone the slightest indication of what they are going through.


----------



## jyo (24/9/16)

My condolences, bud. It's just fucked losing a mate like this.


----------



## petesbrew (24/9/16)

Sorry to hear BDD, Condolences for you, his family and friends.


----------

